# Channel Master 4228 Range



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

I am thinking about moving and will be about 50 miles from the New Orleans towers . I already have the CM 4228 and would like to know if it will actually works 50 miles away. I have already informed the real estate person that I will need to put up an outdoor antenna.

Anyone using this antenna from 50 miles out?? Hope so my wife really wants to be closer to the beaches in Mississippi.

Thanks,


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I am right at 50 miles out and have the 4228 and preamp. I get all channels with 90-100% signal. That said, I also live in the desert southwest with not much between me and the towers which are broadcasting from the top of Sandia Crest which is around 5000 feet higher than me (11,000 overall). 50 miles of flatlands could be alot more difficult.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

Is the 50miles as the bird flys or on the road? 

I am around 45 miles from the tower here in the bay areas and I pull down all that there is even without a preamp. My antena is about 40 feet up though so that really helps


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

The 50 miles is per antennaweb, so I guess straight across. What other options are there in antennas besides the 4228? I have had this one for about 3 years and it was the best at that time.


----------



## nostar (Jun 22, 2003)

If the TV stations in question are UHF and not low power, the 4228 is mast amplified (amplifier mounted on the mast close to the antenna)and located 30 ft. to 35 ft. in the air, fairly clear line of sight to the stations, 50 mile reception should be no problem.

I pick up a low power UHF station(28-1)(5kw) with mine and I am 37.2 miles from the station and their tower is only 300 ft in the air.

I have two outside antennas. The other one is a Yagi with a corner reflector. The 4228 works the best!!

This site will give you the exact distance to the towers, but you have know your latitude and longitude and that of the towers. The FCC has this info.

http://www.indo.com/distance/


----------

